

Ask HN: Best Credit Card Present Merchant/Gateway - jdelgado

Hey all,<p>I'm working on a system that will accept swiped credit cards. I have done a ton of work with other CNP (Credit Card Not Present) providers in the past, but i'm having a really hard time finding quality Credit Card Present merchant providers. I've contacted several, but they all seem sketchy or have insane rates.<p>I would really appreciate any recommendations!
======
the_cat_kittles
Hey jdelgado- I'm working on the same thing, wondered if you found anything in
the 9 days since this post?

~~~
jdelgado
Hey,

I actually haven't - I have called several places, all guarantee low rates yet
have shady fees. I'm investigating becoming a Merchant Provider myself, that
might be more that I am personally looking for.

Best of luck to you!

